# Refurb 1979 TYPHOON!



## jpscyclery (Nov 4, 2009)

Just got done refurbishing this 1979 TYPHOON....Went with some customization on this one... It belonged to my grandma so I made sure she was represented in a very sleek encompassing way. Added to the design, don't think I took anything away. The bike is clean and basically all there. She might have changed the seat out at some point but it's still a beautiful bike. I think we did a really good job on refurbishing it...No before pictures but I can assure you it was a rust bucket...ENJOY!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Nice 'Phoon. I think those Mesinger seats were an option, or at least available at bike stores. Those are a lot more comfy than the "S" seats! Also, I'm interested in how you made the decals. Looks close to original, but not exactly. Fine job though!


----------



## drabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Also, I'm interested in how you made the decals. Looks close to original, but not exactly. Fine job though!




I'd like to know about the decals too, are they pinstriped?

Looks like the bike cleaned up pretty good, I'm guessing you repainted it. What did you use?


----------



## jpscyclery (Nov 6, 2009)

I am the manager of an automotive shop, and my brother in law owns a sign shop. The stickers were created with the schwinn and Typhoon font on vinyl. We sandblasted the frame, chainguard, and forks. Then primed and sanded them, painted them..applied the vinyl stickers and then clear coated them in.. The color is a mercedes benz blue.....paint by PPG.....


----------

